# Shadow Reflection Afghan



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

You will be able to go to glendanp.bogspot.com and get the pattern for Shadow Reflection Afghan. The is the only way you can get it now. You can copy and paste it in your browser or type it in. While there, check out the blog more. You just may find other things of interest.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

make sure you use glendanp.blogspot.com otherwise you'll just get an advertisement/link page


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

The blog was not here anymore. Is this pattern like the Najiho pattern?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

http://glendanp.blogspot.com


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

No, it's not like the Navajo pattern.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Blog didn't come up


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

If you put www.glendanp.blogspot.com in a tab, it will come up. It's beautiful, but looks like a long term project.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I just clicked on it and it came up. Did you look above at 
glendanp? Click that.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> http://glendanp.blogspot.com


Many thanks for blog site info. Not only did I get the pattern but some interesting reading. 
ena


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to hear it, naughty Knitter.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Doesn't this Shadow Reflections afghan remind you of Bargello needlepoint? I love it. I wish I crocheted better.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Thank you sooooooooooo much for taking the time to share this pattern.
Wish you an abundance of blessings through the New Year and always.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

So glad you was able to get it in the blog. A special lady helped me to get it there.


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank for the blog address.I have 3 eye sueerys. than I making one


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck, denice1947.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Juneperk. Thanks for this information and thank the 
"special lady" for putting this up for us to print.

I appreciate what you sent me, but it was hard to read. This is perfect! Will get to it as soon as I finish my Pyramid Afghan. :roll:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

tinykneecaps,, can you post a picture of your Pyramid afghan. Would love to see it even if it's partly done.


----------



## scraphappytoys (Feb 26, 2012)

The shadow afghan looks to be a very pretty afghan. I agree it might be a little intimidating to do a whole afghan for an adult, but maybe a baby size afghan, poncho or a scarf pattern could be done to get familiar with the pattern. This might make a good scrap yarn pattern.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, many possibilties there.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for typing the pattern out so that I didn't have to. I was going to enlarge it so I could easily read it but after I got home Sunday. I will be going upstairs to look at my yarn collection to see what I have and need to get. Would like to see the different afghans you have made with this pattern to see different color combinations. Thank you so much for typing this pattern out so I can quickly read it. All my other projects are going to have to wait until this is complete.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

audrpe said:


> Thank you for typing the pattern out so that I didn't have to. I was going to enlarge it so I could easily read it but after I got home Sunday. I will be going upstairs to look at my yarn collection to see what I have and need to get. Would like to see the different afghans you have made with this pattern to see different color combinations. Thank you so much for typing this pattern out so I can quickly read it. All my other projects are going to have to wait until this is complete.


 I only made two different color ones. My first 3 was with the same colors.
A dear lady on here typed up my pattern. Credit got to her. Thanks, Glenda for doing it.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the beeeeautiful pattrn. I am self taught in crochet and learning knit now also. This is far too nice a work to let it fade away unmade anymore!!!!!!!! Thanks again --however, I can't print it righ now because currently out of ink.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

JulesKnit said:


> Thank you for the beeeeautiful pattrn. I am self taught in crochet and learning knit now also. This is far too nice a work to let it fade away unmade anymore!!!!!!!! Thanks again --however, I can't print it righ now because currently out of ink.


 Ouch,,, go get inks. ha ha


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Juneperk..............my afghan is in 52 pieces. Only two more squares to make and then I crochet some together and sew others to it. It will take me another week or 10 days I think as I only work on it at night with TV. When it is finished I will attempt to post a picture.

Thanks for the interest. The pyramid pattern is a very old pattern from years ago. Matter of fact it falls under the category of "antiques". Interesting to do, however.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

tinykneecaps said:


> Juneperk..............my afghan is in 52 pieces. Only two more squares to make and then I crochet some together and sew others to it. It will take me another week or 10 days I think as I only work on it at night with TV. When it is finished I will attempt to post a picture.
> 
> Thanks for the interest. The pyramid pattern is a very old pattern from years ago. Matter of fact it falls under the category of "antiques". Interesting to do, however.


 I would love to see it after. I have done squares and sewed as I went. My Moon beam one on here was squares.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> tinykneecaps said:
> 
> 
> > Juneperk..............my afghan is in 52 pieces. Only two more squares to make and then I crochet some together and sew others to it. It will take me another week or 10 days I think as I only work on it at night with TV. When it is finished I will attempt to post a picture.
> ...


Is this the one?
I came across it about a year ago.
Haven't done it yet.
http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Juneperk said:
> 
> 
> > tinykneecaps said:
> ...


Now that looks like a challenge.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, Juneperk, that is the one that I sent you the link to last week. I have one more square to do and then put it together.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tinykneecaps said:


> Yes, Juneperk, that is the one that I sent you the link to last week. I have one more square to do and then put it together.


You brave soul.
Will have to post pic if possible.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh this is beautiful....I would love to make this! ty!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

moke said:


> oh this is beautiful....I would love to make this! ty!


Go to links and sources and click on glendanp's blog. It's there.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty!!! I love it!!! doing a ripple afghan for my daughter right now...arrggghhh in different shades of grey!!!!!! And she is just making way too many colorful jokes about 50 shades of grey and her afghan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

moke said:


> ty!!! I love it!!! doing a ripple afghan for my daughter right now...arrggghhh in different shades of grey!!!!!! And she is just making way too many colorful jokes about 50 shades of grey and her afghan!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Too funny but it must be boring with just grays.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

yesssss it is!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful pattern , thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GrammiePat (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi June, Having trouble with pattern....By attached picture can you tell me what I am doing wrong? Row 15 is okay but when I start Row 16 it looks like the reverse of your picture. Thank you GrammiePat


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

GrammiePat said:


> Hi June, Having trouble with pattern....By attached picture can you tell me what I am doing wrong? Row 15 is okay but when I start Row 16 it looks like the reverse of your picture. Thank you GrammiePat


 The bottom picture is facing the right way but in it, I see your long sts aren't straight down. They curve and that may make it for not coming out right. Not sure for it is hard to tell on here. 
Here is mine as a close up.


----------



## lewisd314 (Aug 13, 2015)

I would love to have this pattern please, but the site has been removed. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I found that the site had been removed, as well.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

This is what I had saved on my computer. It was fun to make and turns out very warm.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> You brave soul.
> Will have to post pic if possible.


Ditto!!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Linday said:


> I found that the site had been removed, as well.


Same here. Not sure why some of us are having trouble.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Linday said:


> I found that the site had been removed, as well.


Ditto!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought it was in one of my books so I have been looking but wasted too much time finding other patterns but I did find the book that had the AG hat and coat that someone recently did. Also found a poncho pattern in D macomber books and a afghan pattern that I liked the looks of . I guess all of you understand going back thru books LOL I could have a lot of house work done while I was skimming thru books that I hadn't looked thru lately.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AudreyD said:


> This is what I had saved on my computer. It was fun to make and turns out very warm.


Thank you very much for posting that scan!!!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Here is a legible download.... Hope it helps...
It is from the link posted here on KP http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/2/29/1456775281724-shadow_reflections_afgh...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Here is a legible download.... Hope it helps...
> It is from the link posted here on KP http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/2/29/1456775281724-shadow_reflections_afgh...


I don't know how you removed that dark green background, but THANK YOU for doing so!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> Here is a legible download.... Hope it helps...
> It is from the link posted here on KP http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/2/29/1456775281724-shadow_reflections_afgh...


Thank you so much for the directions. Much appreciated. :-D


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't know how you removed that dark green background, but THANK YOU for doing so!


Welcome.. I cut and paste it into a new document... I see several people are interested in this pattern....


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmmm....I just keep getting a foreign page that looks like it has something to do with a medical condition. I've tried all combinations and can't get there. Too bad. I would have liked to have seen it.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

kimm2boys said:


> Hmmm....I just keep getting a foreign page that looks like it has something to do with a medical condition. I've tried all combinations and can't get there. Too bad. I would have liked to have seen it.


There is a working link posted higher up on this very page.. with a picture and download...


----------

